# Yet another newbie looking to purchase, with a few questions.



## Pakisho (Feb 6, 2003)

So my s2000 is getting a little too inconvenient for me, and my wife would prefer that I buy something that, while sporty, has an automatic transmission so that she can use it if need be. 

Im looking at slightly used M3 coupes. Here is what I have found so far. 

1. 02 Silver, most options (no power seats) for 43,700. Only 6500 miles, which is nice. 

2. 02 Carbon Black (the color I really want), 12k miles, most options (no nav), CPO, asking 48k. 

And a couple of others. 

Cars out here in california seem to be more expensive than on the east coast. Id like to get some opinions, please. I have searched this site, e46fanatics, the roadfly digest, autotrader, ebay etc extensively, but Id like to get some up to date feedback on my particular situation.

So anyone who has bought an SMG coupe in the recent months or weeks, or people tapped into the system of used car sales, please let me know what you think! ie are the two examples Ive mentioned reasonably priced and if not, then what would be reasonable, and where I might look to find a good deal. By the way, I will be leasing the car, so I think private sellers are out. (Yes, I know leaseing used car=bad, but I have a very set idea of what the monthly payments need to be, and unfortunately a new M3 is out of range). 

THanks in advance. 
Oz


----------



## Cowboy Bebop (May 17, 2003)

as long as the engines are outside the recall (I know, service action) dates I would go with the one you prefer... namely the CB... there is little point in getting a car that you "can live with", if there is one that you love.

just my 02 cents.


----------



## Pinecone (Apr 3, 2002)

a) Don't worry about the engine. Have a dealer check out the situation and see if the car is eligigle for and has had the service action done, or already had the engine replaced. Either way, the engines are fine.

b) SMG is NOT AN AUTOMATIC TRANNY. If you buy it thinking that it is like an auto it is not. Yes, you can put it in auto mode and it will shift for itself, but it is still a manual transmission with a clutch and gear etc. Same basic hardware as the standard 6 speed. The M3 is not offered with an automatic.

c) I am one of those that feel if you can't afford to buy the car, don't get it. You will not be happy in the long run. Realise that these cars run a good bit more in maintenance costs. Oil changes are some $70 - $80 in parts alone, and while for another year you get free normal oil changes, many people like to do an inbetween one, about half way between the ones the car calls for. The tires are NOT cheap, and depending on how you drive, do not live very long. And things do show up that are not covered by warranty or maintenance agreement.


----------



## Pakisho (Feb 6, 2003)

THanks for the replies, guys. 

Terry, I am looking at a late 02 or an 03. Did the engine recall pertain to these years as well? I thought it was only the 01s that had a more serious problem. 

WIth respect to the transmission, I see your point but regardless, the smg is a lotmore automaticthan my s2000, which my wife could not drive. (Which is probably a good thing). 

As far as prices go, it is not so much an issue of what I can afford as what I want to spend. Maintenance etc will not be a problem (both my s2000 and my Infiniti FX35 are pretty bad on tire wear, for instance), but I have a firm idea of what Id like to spend on the car. 

THanks for the input!

Oz


----------



## Pinecone (Apr 3, 2002)

The major problem time frame was for cars produced from 10/01 to 02/02. These are 2002 model year cars.

But those cars got a letter and most, if not all, have had the service action done, which makes them better than all the engines up to '04 models.

All 01 - 03 models have the 100K/6 year warranty on oil lubricated engine parts.

At this time there is no reason not to buy ANY M3 out there based on the engine. Those with major problems have been fixed or replaced, and those other few that will fail, will get replacement engines updated to the newest spec.

BTW the problem seemed to stem from a combination of bearing clearances, bearing contamination, and marginal oil pump.


----------



## daihard (Feb 15, 2004)

You can look at the details of the engine "recall" here:

http://members.roadfly.org/bmw_e46_m3/index.html

It is SI B11 02 03.


----------



## drsneeze (Feb 11, 2004)

Pakisho said:


> THanks for the replies, guys.
> 
> Terry, I am looking at a late 02 or an 03. Did the engine recall pertain to these years as well? I thought it was only the 01s that had a more serious problem.
> 
> ...


Hey Oz:

I'm in a somewhat similar situation as you - I have an S2000 that is coming off lease this year, and I'm considering an M3. My wife doesn't drive manual trannys either, but as soon as we started looking at the M3, somehow she wanted to learn ASAP 

My S2000 is an '01, so it has the plastic rear window, and also the higher redline. I love the car, but the residual/buyout looks like it will be too high compared to what it's worth even though I have low miles (about 20k now = allowed = 45k!). I have considered leasing another one, since the market is different now - better discounts. However, I really like the M3, and I'd love to do ED since I'm planning on going to Europe this fall anyway. CPO cars appear to be fairly decent in terms of some $$ savings, although the '04 models now have 4yr/50k maintenance included which is somewhat of a factor.

Good luck - keep me posted!


----------



## rruiter (Feb 10, 2004)

drsneeze said:


> Hey Oz:
> 
> I'm in a somewhat similar situation as you - I have an S2000 that is coming off lease this year, and I'm considering an M3. My wife doesn't drive manual trannys either, but as soon as we started looking at the M3, somehow she wanted to learn ASAP
> 
> ...


Drsneeze,

Have your wife learn to drive the stick in the s2000 first ! Save you some worries about the tranny !  :rofl:


----------



## Pakisho (Feb 6, 2003)

Hehe. Thats what I did! She can now drive a stick shift, but Im still lured towards the smg, because it would be more convenient. To her credit, the clutch didnt get much abuse when she learned. 

Drsneeze, Im done with my car. I have an 01 as well, and Im sick of it. I need more space. Although the performance was awesome (I had a supercharger on it, and could see off an M3 pretty easily), its too bumpy and generally noisy for me. Plus the long, crappy spell of cold weather weve had in the bay area has put me off convertibles for a bit. 

I would just give the car back to Honda. Im getting pretty crappy offers for my car. If you can walk away from it, do it!

Oz


----------



## drsneeze (Feb 11, 2004)

Pakisho said:


> Hehe. Thats what I did! She can now drive a stick shift, but Im still lured towards the smg, because it would be more convenient. To her credit, the clutch didnt get much abuse when she learned.
> 
> Drsneeze, Im done with my car. I have an 01 as well, and Im sick of it. I need more space. Although the performance was awesome (I had a supercharger on it, and could see off an M3 pretty easily), its too bumpy and generally noisy for me. Plus the long, crappy spell of cold weather weve had in the bay area has put me off convertibles for a bit.
> 
> ...


 My wife was learning how to drive the manual tranny on my S2000 (guess we all had the same thought!), but since we were away for a bit, she hasn't had the chance to really give it a whirl yet. In my case, I do like the S2000 a lot. It is harsh to drive as a daily commuter, but I've gotten used to it. Here in Arizona, it's convertible weather most of the year, except for midday in the summer. We don't get too many rainy days...

Supposedly, the '04 is better suited to regular driving, but part of what attracted me to the S2000 in the 1st place was that it is edgy. I don't need more space, because we already have a larger vehicle (wife drives SUV) and we don't have any kids yet.

In any case, I've still gotta figure out what I want to do (the M3 sure is tempting  ). I have some time - don't need to make a decision for at least a few more months.


----------



## Pakisho (Feb 6, 2003)

Im in exactly the same boat. No kids, she has an infinti fx35. 

But Im very tempted by the amazing deals you can find on low mile Z06s right now. I took one for a spin, and almost had heart failure from the roar of the motor when I hit it in second gear.


----------

